
Ask HN: What GUI tool do you use for PostgreSQL administration? - enraged_camel
I was a long-time user of pgAdmin 3. Unfortunately, it is no longer supported and all active development is now done on pgAdmin 4.<p>The problem with pgAdmin 4 is that it is garbage. The developers seem to have abandoned native applications in favor of a web-based approach, which makes it slow, clunky and really annoying to use. Even the natively installed versions seem to simply be wrappers around a web client. It also has some severe bugs, such as horizontal scrolling not working, which makes me doubt how much testing really goes into the thing (major concern for a tool used to administer databases).<p>So I&#x27;m looking for an alternative. Requirements:<p><pre><code>  - Free (although I&#x27;m open to paying for quality)
  - Has native MacOS and Ubuntu versions
  - Actively developed
</code></pre>
Thanks in advance.
======
tomtompl
Navicat.

Not free, not really updated too often. Maybe a little overpriced, but found
nothing better.

------
chenster
Postico, Postgres

------
tenken
usql Github project that is cross platform SQL Go based client. It's native
because its a terminal based application! :D

------
itwy
Postico.

------
cristobal23
postico, but its for mac

